# doppelter Frame-austausch, bloss wie ?



## goddam (24. Februar 2004)

Hi, versuche seit Stunden einen doppelten frame-austausch beim drücken eines roll over Buttons hinzu kriegen.
Habe es mit ein paar java scripts aus dem Netz versucht aber ich weis nicht wie und wo ich sie einsetzen soll,kann mir einer Helfen ? (totaler Anfänger)
es sollte immer der leftFrame und mainFrame getauscht werden. HTML-Editor ist DW mx

PS: die Seite sollte im Anhang sein


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Februar 2004)

z.B.so:

```
<a href="start.html"target="mainFrame"onclick="top.leftFrame.document.location='irgendwas.html'">Klick</a>
```
als href setze im Link das ein, was im mainFrame erscheinen soll....
"irgendwas.html" ersetze durch das, was in "leftFrame" erscheinen soll


----------



## goddam (25. Februar 2004)

@fatalus
danke für Deine Antwort, habe Deinen Code geichmal ohne >klick< eingesetzt. 
Jetzt geht der doppelte Frame-austausch mit roll over Button...
Nur: 
jetzt habe ich das Promlem daß der zweite Frame vor dem Austausch kurz weiss "aufblitzt".
Das sieht, zumal der Hintergrund schwarz ist,  schrecklich aus.

Hast Du da noch etwas auf Lager


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2004)

Das ist  normal... das Aufblitzen.
Es wird eine neue Seite geladen, und die ist erstmal weiss....bis der Hintergrund geladen/gelesen wurde...da gibts auch keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, dies zu ändern.

Ich als armer Modemuser kenn das nicht anders


----------



## goddam (25. Februar 2004)

mmmhh,
es muss einen Weg geben... ich habe das schon öfter im Web gesehen.

Trotzdem DANKE !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Nur mit Tricks!

Blende während der Ladezeit einen Schwarzen Layer ein, der nach dem Laden (Ende) ausgeblendet wird.

Siehe auch: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130001.html


----------



## goddam (25. Februar 2004)

Oh Gott,
ich habe mich mal in Sachen "layer" ein wenig umgeschaut, das schaffe ich nie...
Vieleicht sollte ich ein neues Thema aufmachen - das hat ja mit dem doppelten Austausch nicht viel zu tun.


----------

